# dimensions of subwoofer space?



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Im looking to fit two 8" subs into the back of the goat. Has anyone done any concrete measuring of the depth of the space? I have been looking around and i see alot of "... its about 4-6 inches deep." I'm thinking about two JL 8W3v3 subs which have a depth of 4.63 inches, has anyone else done this? Or do you think this will fit.


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

you should have more than enough room for what your looking to do. In my home town i had my local shop build a custom box and i fix 3 12's easy in the back. Not sure on the measurement for you but i hope this helps.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Depends on where you wanna put the subs. do you want them in the center, taking up the whole trunk or just in the side walls?


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> Depends on where you wanna put the subs. do you want them in the center, taking up the whole trunk or just in the side walls?


I want to replace the subs that are behind the back head rests... its my understanding that those are the oem subs. I believe they are 6in. but i was hoping to open up 8 inches of space to mount bigger subs. The problem is that the gas tank is right beneath that area, and i was wondering how much room is there between the top of the tank and the speaker. any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

heh i was originally going to title this thread... "Dimensions of Sub Space" but i guess that for a different forum. That is unless anyone knows anything about that topic... i guess that would be interesting too...arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Noob1986 said:


> I want to replace the subs that are behind the back head rests... its my understanding that those are the oem subs. I believe they are 6in. but i was hoping to open up 8 inches of space to mount bigger subs. The problem is that the gas tank is right beneath that area, and i was wondering how much room is there between the top of the tank and the speaker. any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys


The stock sub is 6.5" and people have put 8" subs in that space. I don't know off hand what the distance from the rear deck to the top of the tank would be. If I were you remove the tank/trunk cover and measure. I would like to know how would 8" subs sound free air.


----------

